# MTB - Somewhere RAW - 7/15/10



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

Let's try this again...  I should be able to get out tomorrow for a RAW.  Anyone else up for a ride somewhere??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

Not that you can make it to this neck of the woods for a RAW but I'm planning on riding Case tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, don't think I'll make Case...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely riding tomorrow just not sure where yet. Nass, W. Hartford or maybe even Case are all doable. Just hope my gear is able to dry out after this evenings soaking at the Reservoir. Damn did it rain hard!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2010)

What time you planning on for Case tomorrow Jeff?  Looks like I'll be in Windsor for work tomorrow afternoon.  That may not be too bad to get to Case, it looks like I can avoid going through Hartford...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> What time you planning on for Case tomorrow Jeff?  Looks like I'll be in Windsor for work tomorrow afternoon.  That may not be too bad to get to Case, it looks like I can avoid going through Hartford...



I got kinda the same deal as I'll be in Somers tomorrow.....Maybe a Case RAW rip is finally in the cards for us western CT folk. Let's do it up! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

What time can you guys be there?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What time can you guys be there?



Probably 5pm at the earliest.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Probably 5pm at the earliest.



I can be there  for 5 too, Lets see what Time Brian can get there.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

5 might work, 5:30 is probably more likely.  I won't know for sure until a little later in the day though.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll post by 3:30 or 4 what my status is.  If you don't hear from me then assume that I'm out for Case.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

Btw - where am I going if I can make it??


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Line Street parking lot


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Woodcore, lets shoot for 5 unless we hear from Brian.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

I should be there. May be a bit after 5 though.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I should be there. May be a bit after 5 though.



Ok, 5-5:30 we'll wait for you


----------

